# New Chapter Of MWTHA Starting Up In Carson City Montcalm Co.



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

For less than a box of shells you can make a BIG difference.
Anyone in Montcalm, Gratiot or Ionia Counties are encouraged to PM me. This chapter is brand new and the member list is growing.

We all hunt'em, it's only right to give something back. 

Good Luck This Spring !!


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I've got a few people interested in joining that are PF members/sponsors. A couple with deep pockets. How can I get them a membership form?


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

http://www.mwtha.net/mwthamembershipform.htm


Thanks for your assistance!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Mail 10.00 for a full voting Memebr or 100.00 for a sponsoring member to :

Ivan E. Giese
MWTHA
20334
11 Mile Rd.
LeRoy, Mi.
49655

State that you want to join the Carson City Chapter when sending in your money.

Thanks !!


----------



## 2-BIG (Oct 17, 2002)

Any chapter for the Clinton County area? I live 2 miles from Gratiot County and 5 miles from Ionia County.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

We don't presently have chapters specifically covering either Gratiot or Ionia County, so we are always interested in anyone who would like to start one...if you're looking for assistance in the winter time if its needed, either of our chapters that are fairly close to that area (the Kenowa chapter, based in Grand Rapids and the North Central chapter, based in Clare) will be happy to help you. I'm sure Tom and his new Montcalm County chapter will, too, if he's up and running.

For more info on the various chapters, check out the MWTHA website at:

http://www.mwtha.net

Good luck!


----------



## 5-J (Apr 4, 2005)

For anyone who has joined already, is there a schedule of meetings set yet?


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Thunderhead should be posting a meeting date soon.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Who's ready to get started on this ? We can set up a meeting when everybodys schdule permits.

I'm good anytime.........what would be the best day and time for you guys?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Are you guys ready to get this going ? 
Lets get a meeting date set.


----------



## pops0955 (Mar 25, 2004)

I had no idea such an organization existed. Is there a SE chapter?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Thunderhead said:


> Are you guys ready to get this going ?
> Lets get a meeting date set.


I would expect that it will be difficult to get a very large percentage of signed up members to attend a meeting. 
What month(s) do other clubs hold their meeting(s) ?
Pick a date, time, & location and let us know by mail or email. Perhaps trying to join forces with the area Pheasants Forever group might be considered or at least trying to join them for their annual banquet.

L & O


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Richard, PM your phone number again would you please. I can't find it here.

We can hold meetings once a month.......once every 2 months , whatever we decide at our first meeting.
As far as guys showing up, I'll take what I can get.  It'll take time, but it will grow.

Pheasants Forever? Might be a possibility, but there's going to be different agendas...........


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

pops0955 said:


> I had no idea such an organization existed. Is there a SE chapter?



You'll need to get ahold of Jim Maturen. He's the man to talk to about starting or finding a chapter.
I have his phone number if you'd like it, just PM me.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I'd be interested in a SE chapter as well. I'll keep an eye on this thread.
Chris


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

For more information on MWTHA, go to http://www.mwtha.net

We currently have 6 chapters in Michigan, counting Tom's new chapter, although we haven't got him on the map as yet (got to find someone who knows Front Page to help us do that, we can't afford a computer person).

We have, more or less, about 3000 members. We'd also like to get a chapter going in the UP, where Wildlife Unlimited is conducting widespread turkey feeding programs, with some assistance from the local chapters of NWTF, when they can get some extra money. 

Our website hasn't been updated since last spring because I can't find the floppy of the last newsletter we did, but it's fairly current on chapter info. The chapter member who updates the site (I edit it), is only capable of fairly simple things, that map, which my computer guru son did for us several years ago, isn't simple...and my son is overloaded with work at the present time, as well as a new baby. 

We do not have a chapter in SE Michigan as yet. Unlike larger groups and organizations, we do not have a paid recruiter that goes around to various events, etc., recruiting new followers. 

We're just a small group of caring people, not all of them hunters, that want to do what we can to insure the future of the wild turkey and wild turkey hunting in Michigan. Although we do conduct winter wild turkey survival feeding programs, we are not just about feeding. All of our chapters conduct a number of projects every year, as time and volunteers allow. 

That's the key to MWTHA-volunteers. Every penny we raise goes to the turkeys, there is no overhead, and no pay for anybody. 

Some of our chapters hold meetings once a month, others every couple of months, others, only in the winter and springtime. Whatever works for your chapter is fine. 

If you live in se Michigan, I would suggest that you become a member of the chapter in the area that you hunt, if you do hunt wild turkeys. If that's in se Michigan, I would consider starting a chapter of your own. Doesn't take much, get a couple of guys together, and let us know the name of your chapter and what you'd like to do as far as projects or fundraisers, even if that's just passing a cookie jar. Doesn't matter. No big legal fiasco or tons of paperwork, either. No fees to start a chapter. 

We do suggest, if a chapter holds fundraisers, that they get a 501(c)3, but that's not something you need immediately. Mostly, a chapter is a group of people who care about Michigan's wild turkeys.

No hoops to jump through, just a concern for the birds-that's all it takes.


----------



## Jim Maturen (Jan 23, 2005)

If there is anyone interested in starting a new chapter of MWTHA they can contact me - Jim Maturen at (231) 832-2575. Other than a $10 state chapter membership fee all money raised by a local chapter stays with them. Our bylaws require that any funds spent must be used for a conservation prupose. No wages or 6 figure salaries in our organization. Many of the our founders have been actively involved in the turkey program since 1983. If you would like to have a positive impact on the future of Michigan's Wild Turkeys we welcome all new members and are always looking for new chapters in those areas of our state where there are presently none.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Tom 

I wish you guys were closer, I would be there in a blink of an eye!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Are there any chapters in SW Michigan?


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I just visited the website and notice you have a chapter in Kenowa. How can I get involved with this chapter?


----------

